# Making the big move



## Varano2 (Mar 26, 2009)

After 5 years of paperwork, we travel to Miami this week to apply for an Italian passport. The dream is becoming real. The big move will come in spring or summer when we (Frank, Karen and our Jack Russell terrier Poppy) settle into our mountainside borgo. Will be over in late March (first day of spring, symbolically) for a readiness visit. Would love to connect with like-minded souls for a corrected coffee or vino locale.


----------



## leebox1 (Nov 7, 2011)

Varano2 said:


> After 5 years of paperwork, we travel to Miami this week to apply for an Italian passport. The dream is becoming real. The big move will come in spring or summer when we (Frank, Karen and our Jack Russell terrier Poppy) settle into our mountainside borgo. Will be over in late March (first day of spring, symbolically) for a readiness visit. Would love to connect with like-minded souls for a corrected coffee or vino locale.


Hi Varano2, just read youre post and realized you must have already made the big move. How are you and youre family liking it. My husband and I are just at the begining of our propety search and it would be interesting to get the prespective of someonr who has already been through the process. Any advice on things to look out for. Thanks so much. Debra and Juan


----------

